# replacing a basement wall?



## fartman (Jul 17, 2007)

I have recently heard that you can replace an entire basement wall rather than fix it(problems with slight bowing on the top half).  Is there truth to this and if so what is an approximate cost?


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 18, 2007)

You are talking about a concrete wall...or a block wall ...or a stud framed wall?
If it is a block wall ..yes it can be repaired , at a cost. The soil outside needs to be removed to relieve soil pressures then rebuild.
The same is true for a concrete wall but it tends to be even more expensive and technically challenging. It depends on height and accessibility also.


The cause of the wall failure needs to be found so this is a one time fix...we hate to see you fix it again.

Look a hydrostatic pressure and water table or soil slopes around the foundation....never mind that 100 foot oak tree next to the house. 

Pictures..... ?


----------

